# Ideas for promoting debt settlement to people who need it?



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2009)

17.[FONT=&quot]              [/FONT]Do you agree that debtor participation in the proposed debt settlement scheme should be promoted, and that the scheme should avoid stigmatisation of the debtor in its terminology and in its procedures?  What measures should be put in place to inform debtors of the existence of the new procedure?  Do you agree that a programme of public awareness should be launched if the debt settlement scheme is introduced? [Paragraph 5.150]


----------



## Bronte (23 Nov 2009)

This is a very good proposal the avoidance of stigmatisation.  I don't think we need a witchhunt.  

MABS/Citizens advice centers and social welfare offices are a good way to inform people as is national advertising.


----------

